Ask HN: Does downvote mean disagree? - uptownfunk
======
nostrademons
In general no, though many people use it that way.

Downvotes are supposed to be for "comments that don't add anything to the
discussion" \- personal attacks, comments that are factually incorrect,
comments that don't have any content, comments or commenters who have an axe
to grind and reply with the same screed to every story, etc. You can disagree
with a comment and still believe that it makes a valuable point, eg. if it
raises new information or a different perspective that makes you think, but
then after you've thought about it, you still believe the argument was
unpersuasive.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
deng has pointed out to me that "downvote to disagree" is in fact a valid
thing to do on HN, per the site guidelines.

I agree with you, though, that it's better not to do so. A downvote is one bit
of information (literally). An intelligent comment expressing the reason for
disagreement is much better.

Even for factually incorrect comments, evidence of the incorrectness is better
than just a downvote.

But for personal attacks, axe-grinders, and trolling, sure, downvote them.
Absolutely.

------
ecesena
Personally, I only downvote spam and irrelevant messages (unless the author
clearly stated off-topic and explained the reason).

If people replies to me, I typically upvote even if I disagree because I
appreciate them taking the time to respond to me. If I disagree, I prefer to
comment again.

------
Tomte
In many cases yes.

~~~
Risord
Cannot downvote due paradox... Happy now?

